# Is this a pit bull mix?



## Jacki (May 6, 2014)

And if so what other breed could he possibly be?

I got this little boy a couple of months ago, he's a good dog, stubborn but good. Sweet, no problem. I think he's about 8 months. But this has been bugging me for a while,... he's very thin and lean, maybe 30 pounds, not butchy at all. And his ears! they stick up straight into the air. I've never seen a pit bull with erect ears before.



















Thanks for the help.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

no way to tell without a pedigree. Beautiful dog though.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Great looking dog! Click on Unipitahoulacorn in my signature for some good information regarding breed determination.

He certainly appears to have some bulldog type of breed in him, but like APBTN00b said, with out a pedigree there is no way to tell.

Pit Bull ears can certainly stand straight up, flop over, have 1 up and 1 flopped, etc. If you look at a few pics of my lil mutt here, it shows all of that. These pics were all taken within a 1 hour period http://www.gopitbull.com/1331762-post63.html

Welcome to the forum!


----------

